# spraytech proforce 30



## thepainterr4you (Feb 8, 2008)

looking for a sprayer for light work say about 5-10 houses a year

anyone have experiance with proforce 30


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey painter4you, how did your estimate go? I was thinking of you and our chatroom conversation during an estimate of my own today.
Never used a proforce, I have two 440s I like a lot, mostly use my bigger rigs tho.


----------



## thepainterr4you (Feb 8, 2008)

*postponed*

cleint was called into work going out there thursday 730 will let you know


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I have the proforce 33 - nice machine, does the job, As a small painting contractor I can't justify having anything larger imo.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

plainpainter said:


> I have the proforce 33 - nice machine, does the job, As a small painting contractor I can't justify having anything larger imo.


Dunno about the 33, but a customer brought in a Pro Force 30 that he just bought. First one ive seen...WOW what a Piece O S***. Its leaking from the foot valve already, and maybe has 5 gallons through it....maybe. Not to mention, the 18" of electrical cord attached to the pump causes it to overheat. Avoid this pump like the plague.

Oh, try calling Spraytech for assistance LMAO. They dont do anything for this pump, you have to call Wagner Consumer Group...Spraytech wont touch it, just has their label on it. Talk about wrecking your name..... :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

to get tech support for those units you can call 1-800-746-6595. that will put you right into consumer products tech support, you may be on hold for 10 to 20 minutes to get answered ( they are shorthanded) but when you do get someone they know their stuff


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

mr.fixit said:


> to get tech support for those units you can call 1-800-746-6595. that will put you right into consumer products tech support, you may be on hold for 10 to 20 minutes to get answered ( they are shorthanded) but when you do get someone they know their stuff


Yep...did that. My conclusion; return it to the store, or find the nearest dumpster.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

You can find a nice used 440 or 395 for roughly the same price as that unit. That unit is marketed towards homeowners sold out of places like Sam's Club and Lowes. That particular unit is kind of weak and the biggest problem with those types of units are that they don't last or hold up like a professional spray rig. They may work fine for 50 houses or even years but many of them won't.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I wonder if the OP is still in the market for one being this thread is going on 4 years.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I wonder if the OP is still in the market for one being this thread is going on 4 years.


lmao. I missed it 
My advice still stands for anyone wanting to purchase a HO type spray rig.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> lmao. I missed it
> My advice still stands for anyone wanting to purchase a HO type spray rig.


This post came up first when I was trying to figure out where to call on this thing. I figured I'd post what a dung pile it is. They use cheap rubber o-rings to seal 3000psi....not good. People should avoid this one. Titan/Spraytech makes some decent pumps, this isn't one of them....even for an entry level contractor or DIY'er. There are better ones out there in the same price range.

I think the best part was when I was talking to the techs. Had to remove a section to check on another rubber o-ring. Unfortunately no wrench that I own is slim enough to fit where it needs to between a set of threads....the tech tells me to go buy a set of aircraft wrenches. YEAH, ill drop that kinda coin to fix a $200 spray rig ( and I use the term "spray rig" lightly ) Customer just bought the unit and had the receipt ...I said "good, return it".


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Lmfao


----------



## Chad_C (May 11, 2011)

Wagner hasnt sold that unit since 2009. Proforce was a "private label" unit for SW of the same units sold at Lowes.


----------

